# Should I be concerned



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Today I saw a couple fellas dumping 2 big buckets into pond...when I asked them they said it was some goldfish...frogs and coi...the pond has nice bluegill and bass population as well as perch...are the goldfish invasive? This is a 1/2 acre retention pond in a condo development...the owner of development gave them permission.
I don't care as long as the goldfish or coi don't create problems for the bass bluegill and perch


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How big were the koi & goldies ?? If small, they will provide food for the bass in the short term. Long term though is probably not so good. Koi are a type of carp & can reproduce very quickly, at least the ones I've seen turned loose. If allowed to remove them, they make great organic fertilizer


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Koi can muddy up the shallow end of a lake and disturb spawning beds. Goldfish can grow bigger. They will probably be eaten quickly. I caught a 12 incher from the Portage Lakes once. I removed it from the ecosystem.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They'll likely be eaten quickly. But since the owner didn't care, it doesn't much matter.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> They'll likely be eaten quickly. But since the owner didn't care, it doesn't much matter.


Thanks for input....sounds like I can tell him in future all he is pretty much doing is providing some food for the bass...I like the idea of more of a natural ecosystem as well...thanks for input


----------



## kokofisher (Mar 19, 2012)

Really bad idea. They are invasive and the retention will have an overflow that flows into another body of water. One big rain and they can be in one of our main lakes or rivers.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Brightly colored fish get eaten immediately. They were probly all dead in 5 minutes.


----------

